# Reservations using MOD - ambiguous verbage



## sea&ski (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Has anyone had an experience where their MOD was not honored upon check-in?  We were able to use the MOD to make a 4 night reservation, but when you read the "not guaranteed" list, "non commissionable rate" appears (along with the foam pillows, which I can understand...)  Might I expect the rate to change when I appear at the front desk??  At what point could I ascertain the real cost?

Foam pillows have been on our profile for years, I have yet to "experience" one.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 29, 2011)

From your profile it looks like you are a Marriott owner so you shouldn't have any problems with the MOD rate. Do you have a Marriott rewards #? If so, make sure it is attached to the reservation, then the front desk can see in your profile that you own with Marriott. If you're worried about it then take your Marriott owners card. 

I've used MOD without any hitches, but I was always there for check-in. Another TUGger has posted of problems when he's booked using MOD for family & friends. 

I assume it's a MVCI property? There are a few hotels that offer a "MOD" but not many.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 29, 2011)

What is MOD?


----------



## sea&ski (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks!  Just what I wanted to know.  Yes, we are owners, and of the resort we booked for MOD.  Used our number and everything official.

The only downside to this happy booking-find is the discovery that we can get an awesome MOD deal during the platinum season at our own resort!  During a week I was thinking of booking for 2012!

I will be curious to see what building is used for these sorts of reservations.  I will let them put us where they want, just to see.


----------



## sea&ski (Jun 29, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> What is MOD?




Sorry, Marriott Owner's Discount.

Try it out!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 29, 2011)

sea&ski said:


> Thanks!  Just what I wanted to know.  Yes, we are owners, and of the resort we booked for MOD.  Used our number and everything official.
> 
> The only downside to this happy booking-find is the discovery that we can get an awesome MOD deal during the platinum season at our own resort!  During a week I was thinking of booking for 2012!
> 
> I will be curious to see what building is used for these sorts of reservations.  I will let them put us where they want, just to see.


You should be treated just like any other Marriott rental guest. Let them know your preference of building, location, etc. It wouldn't hurt to point out when you make your requests that you are an owner at that MVCI property.

Just curious...is this NCV or Mountainside? 
I've found some pretty good MOD rates at NCV, but not during platinum season at Mountainside. If I recall I was able to make a reservation for June 2010 at NCV for around $175 per night. I ended up canceling the reservation, but still that is a pretty good deal for Newport in the summer (yes I know about June gloom).


----------



## sea&ski (Jun 29, 2011)

NCV.  Nothing too attractive at Mountainside, although Summit Watch had some good values for pre-Christmas weeks.  Could be iffy in P.C. in December however.

June doom and gloom is not on my all-time favorite climate list.  Used to ride my bike to h.s. when I could hear the 5, but not see the cars just 40 feet away.  Back before those sound walls and such.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 29, 2011)

*Lisa- question...*



LAX Mom said:


> From your profile it looks like you are a Marriott owner so you shouldn't have any problems with the MOD rate. Do you have a Marriott rewards #? If so, make sure it is attached to the reservation, then the front desk can see in your profile that you own with Marriott. If you're worried about it then take your Marriott owners card.
> 
> I've used MOD without any hitches, but I was always there for check-in. Another TUGger has posted of problems when he's booked using MOD for family & friends.
> 
> I assume it's a MVCI property? There are a few hotels that offer a "MOD" but not many.



Would MOD rate also apply when we stay at a Courtyard on a Park and Fly package?  I put the letters 'PNF' to get that list of rooms, but wonder if MOD would also give me that parking privilege package at a discount.  Do you know?


----------



## rsackett (Jun 29, 2011)

The MOD discount only works at Vacation Club properties.

Ray


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 29, 2011)

We've always been given the MOD rate we were quoted when we've checked in.  To be honest, I've never actually read the fine print that states it can change.  I think at that point I'd ask to speak to a manager.

I will usually only do this as a last resort, but I have found that if it looks like you're going to make a scene, management will usually give you what you want.  I won't be rude or use abusive language, but I have been known to raise my voice enough so that others waiting in line can hear me.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 29, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Would MOD rate also apply when we stay at a Courtyard on a Park and Fly package?  I put the letters 'PNF' to get that list of rooms, but wonder if MOD would also give me that parking privilege package at a discount.  Do you know?



Cathy,
Generally the "MOD" discount doesn't work at Courtyard properties. Other than MVCI properties there are very few hotels that offer a discount for "MOD". One I recall is the JW Phuket, not sure if it still does. There might have bee a couple of others, but they were very limited. 

Also, you can't use MOD and PNF on the same reservation. Both are codes that you have to put in the "corporate/promotional" box so they can't be used together.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 29, 2011)

sea&ski said:


> Has anyone had an experience where their MOD was not honored upon check-in?  We were able to use the MOD to make a 4 night reservation, but when you read the "not guaranteed" list, "non commissionable rate" appears (along with the foam pillows, which I can understand...)  Might I expect the rate to change when I appear at the front desk??



My understanding is that "non commissionable rate" simply means that travel agents cannot earn a commission on the rate.

The fact that "non commissionable rate" shows up under the "not guaranteed" column is probably just because Marriott.com has no other place to display this particular attribute of the reservation. I agree that it's an odd way to show this attribute.

In any case, it does not mean that the rate is not guaranteed and might change. It's your confirmed rate.

Three other comments about MOD:


MOD provides a 25% discount, but sometimes there are better promotional rates without MOD in the corporate field or with a different legitimate discount (such as the AAA rate for AAA members).

I haven't seen this in several years, but, in the past, MOD has also sometimes brought up a special 35% off rate for MVCI owners using a Visa card.

When an MVCI resort is likely to sell out without the MOD rate, using MOD will show "no availability," but omitting it will show full-price availability.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 30, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Cathy,
> Generally the "MOD" discount doesn't work at Courtyard properties. Other than MVCI properties there are very few hotels that offer a discount for "MOD". One I recall is the JW Phuket, not sure if it still does. There might have bee a couple of others, but they were very limited.
> 
> Also, you can't use MOD and PNF on the same reservation. Both are codes that you have to put in the "corporate/promotional" box so they can't be used together.



I have found that where an MVCI resort is linked or attached to a Marriott Hotel - e.g. JW Phuket and Phuket Beach Club then the hotel operates the MOD rate for owners needing an extra night or two at the resort but in a hotel room.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 30, 2011)

sea&ski said:


> We were able to use the MOD to make a 4 night reservation, but when you read the "not guaranteed" list, "non commissionable rate" appears (along with the foam pillows, which I can understand...)  Might I expect the rate to change when I appear at the front desk?


Your rate won't change from the MOD rate in your confirmation. "Non-commissionable" merely means that if the reservation had been made through a travel agent, the agent would not be entitled to a commission on this special rate.

Your rate is guaranteed. So relax and look forward to your stay.


> The only downside to this happy booking-find is the discovery that we can get an awesome MOD deal during the platinum season at our own resort! During a week I was thinking of booking for 2012!


Your rental comes from different inventory than weeks you would try to reserve through your floating week ownership. Your rental generally comes from (1) weeks that Marriott owns or (2) weeks Marriott obtains from owners who offer their weeks to Marriott as a rental or who trade their weeks for Marriott Rewards points. If you make a reservation for the week you own, those weeks are the ones owned by individual owners and which Marriott must make available to owners for their use.


----------



## mrmarty91 (Jun 30, 2011)

Werner Weiss said:


> Three other comments about MOD:
> 
> 
> MOD provides a 25% discount, but sometimes there are better promotional rates without MOD in the corporate field or with a different legitimate discount (such as the AAA rate for AAA members).
> ...



I received the 35% discount in April of this year at Cyprus Harbor during the week after Easter.


----------

